# De-winterizing Screw Up



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

I de-winterized the camper yesterday by following a checklist someone posted a while back. I ran a bunch of water through the sinks, shower, and outdoor shower with the water heater by-passed. After about 5 minutes or more of running water through the taps with both the cold and hot taps open, I opened the by-pass and watched pink stuff go into the hot water heater. What did I do wrong?

Also, is there a way to un-cap the drain lines under the TT without getting a shower?


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

2lman said:


> I de-winterized the camper yesterday by following a checklist someone posted a while back. I ran a bunch of water through the sinks, shower, and outdoor shower with the water heater by-passed. After about 5 minutes or more of running water through the taps with both the cold and hot taps open, I opened the by-pass and watched pink stuff go into the hot water heater. What did I do wrong?
> 
> Also, is there a way to un-cap the drain lines under the TT without getting a shower?


I'm sorry for posting this in the Outbackers Rallies section. Not sure how that happened or how to fix it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

No there is no way to unscrew the low end and not get a shower... some folks have modified their own device and attached it allowing them to turn a knob... otherwise -- its shower time...

Not sure what you did wrong ... but the pink stuff won't kill you -- and if you wanted to fluch out your hot water heater again simply loosen up the Hot Water heater drain plug and let the water run out until its clear....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

2lman said:


> I'm sorry for posting this in the Outbackers Rallies section. Not sure how that happened or how to fix it.


Moved to the Maintenance forum


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

2lman said:


> Also, is there a way to un-cap the drain lines under the TT without getting a shower?


This is how i solved the shower... Cut off the screw type and added these. I drain mine after each trip.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

2lman said:


> After about 5 minutes or more of running water through the taps with both the cold and hot taps open, I opened the by-pass and watched pink stuff go into the hot water heater. What did I do wrong?
> 
> Also, is there a way to un-cap the drain lines under the TT without getting a shower?


Does your water heater have one, two, or three bypass valves? Mine only has one, but over the years, they have changed this scheme several times. It could be that you had pink stuff trapped between two of the valves, but I'm not sure. I've never had this happen. As long as it doesn't sit in there a l;ong time, just simply flush it out - it shouldn't hurt anything.

As for draining the lines using the low point drain lines, I just make sure that all the pressure is gone from the system before I unscrew the caps. Water will run out on my hands, but I've never gotten a shower with the system de-presurized. The shutoff valves on thos low point drain lines is a good idea - one that I think I will incorporate soon. Makes draining all that easier. (I recently removed the drain valve from my fresh water tank, installed an elbow there, then used some PEX tubing and a shutoff valve to remote that drain out to just below the fill tube. No more crawling beneath the trailer to drain that tank!)

Mike


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

Does your water heater have one, two, or three bypass valves? Mine only has one, but over the years, they have changed this scheme several times. It could be that you had pink stuff trapped between two of the valves, but I'm not sure. I've never had this happen. As long as it doesn't sit in there a l;ong time, just simply flush it out - it shouldn't hurt anything.

[/quote]

As near as I can tell, there is only one by-pass unless there are others in another location. I have a bunkhouse and the water heater is under a bunk. There is only one valve under the bunk. Where else would I look?


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Keystone must have been listening. The newer models now have a turn style valve on the water drain. It's similar to the one posted above.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Rollrs45 said:


> Keystone must have been listening. The newer models now have a turn style valve on the water drain. It's similar to the one posted above.
> 
> Mike


That valve is what i added to my low-point drains. my fresh water drain has a similar turn valve as well. The low point drains were originally closed with threaded caps.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Keystone must have been listening. The newer models now have a turn style valve on the water drain. It's similar to the one posted above.
> 
> Mike


That valve is what i added to my low-point drains. my fresh water drain has a similar turn valve as well. The low point drains were originally closed with threaded caps.
[/quote]

Those thread caps are the worst! Hard to get to...hard to remove.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Keystone must have been listening. The newer models now have a turn style valve on the water drain. It's similar to the one posted above.
> 
> Mike


That valve is what i added to my low-point drains. my fresh water drain has a similar turn valve as well. The low point drains were originally closed with threaded caps.
[/quote]

Those thread caps are the worst! Hard to get to...hard to remove.
[/quote]

Not too bad. All you have to do is lay on your back, half-way under the trailer, in the dirt, and use a small pair of channel-lock pliers.









Mike


----------

